# danio massacre/new unexpected swordtail tank



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

alright so i believe my swordtail had a bone to pick with my danios or something.. i came home from work and 2 of my 5 glofish danios were dead and i could see one of the ones still alive is missing half of one of her fins and has a nip or two out of her tail, that was 2 days ago, since then everything seemed to be fine then i noticed that my swordtail is relentlessly messing with my snail so he's made me change my plans for my 40g tank, now once i get it cycled im going to move him over to that tank and get a few females and maybe acouple other tank mates for him, one question i had is i plan on getting an aqua clear 70 for filtration but i've been reading alot about people having a restarting/self-priming issue with the AC's, anybody have any experience with that? also any suggestions on a stock list for the tank aside from swords? i'd like a center piece fish to go along with em if i could

thanks for any input folks



Ph - 8.0
Ammonia - 0.ppm
Nitrite - 0.ppm
Nitrate - 20ppm

Temp. stays around 78f-80f

tank has been up for a total length of 2.5 months

anything else i forgot please let me know


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

You pm'ed me with this problem, but it is always good to state it just in case someone else comes along with the same problem. I had a similar issue with my 150 when I was testing it when I first got it. I put it on the tank and put a small amount of water in filter reservoir. Basically it just turned out I didn't put enough water into the filter reservoir. Once I put in a bit more it got started just fine and worked great.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I have an AC70 from Ben...it does not reprime itself after being unplugged but works fine as long as ya fill up the inside with water. Sometimes it helps to turn the throttle up and down a few times


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks guys, i really want the AC cause of the diversity of media you can put in the basket, its just the not self-priming i dont like but i think i can deal with it, its only one more thing to do in my routine and plus its got a 2 year warranty so i figure ill give it a shot, i did want 2 AC 50's but i think im just going to run one AC 70 on my 40g breeder.


----------

